# Japanese bowls



## Keith Neal (Dec 3, 2012)

Does anyone know where these bowls are from or who made them? They are old favorites of Her Ladyship, and she is curious.







Any idea what the kanji mean? 












Thanks,

K


----------



## cclin (Dec 3, 2012)

those bowls are made in China, not Japan! the stamp show it made at Qianlong Dynasty. however, I think it's fake......


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 3, 2012)

surely they are real bowls, though!


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 4, 2012)

they are probably for the export market, not very old and not very valuable. The Chinese are famous for recycling makers marks and imperial seals. Some of the works are quite good. If they were Japanese they would be called Imari ware and would look slightly different. The colors of the glazes would be a little different. pink is not a color used often if at all in Imari ware.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 4, 2012)

When I opened this thread I thought it was going to be weed related....


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 4, 2012)

they are nice looking bowls and have what appears to be an Imperial court theme which is a very common subject matter. If she likes them, then that is all that matters. I think I may actually have some rice bowls and pho bowls with a similar theme.


----------



## Keith Neal (Dec 4, 2012)

Son, the range of subjects about which you are knowledgeable is astonishing. Thanks! She will be happy to know the origin.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah, I like the look if them. On a related topic, wasabi bowls are awesome too!


----------

